# Quick, someone make me laugh!



## AgentD (Dec 27, 2010)

I could use a good laugh today! Someone tell me something funny! 

Sorry, just a bit down today!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

kitchy kitchy coo!!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Your choice-

naked pics of Amp or Lordmayhem


----------



## AgentD (Dec 27, 2010)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> On the up side, the dog dragged a pair of my black lace panties (NOT knickers!) out of the laundry room last night and chewed on them.
> 
> I seem to have issues with people stealing my underwear.


My dog does the same thing!


----------



## AgentD (Dec 27, 2010)

Almostrecovered said:


> Your choice-
> 
> naked pics of Amp or Lordmayhem


 :fro:


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Jim Gaffigan - Bacon - KING BABY - CD and DVD Available NOW! - YouTube


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Steven Lynch - Talk to me - YouTube


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Louis C.K. - Give It A Second - YouTube


----------



## AgentD (Dec 27, 2010)

Almostrecovered said:


> Louis C.K. - Give It A Second - YouTube


the funniest thing was, his words didn't match his mouth movement! :lol:


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Head over to Social. You'll be whizzing your pants in no time.
> 
> 
> Fish, tooth, beaver, dream.


:iagree: We have a great time there every day!  :rofl:


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

AgentD said:


> I could use a good laugh today! Someone tell me something funny!
> 
> Sorry, just a bit down today!


yup, ask for something funny and whose first to show up?


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Who?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/44847-grossed-out.html


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Head over to Social. You'll be whizzing your pants in no time.
> 
> 
> Fish, tooth, beaver, dream.


sounds like social alright...
social services


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> On the up side, the dog dragged a pair of my black lace panties (NOT knickers!) out of the laundry room last night and chewed on them.
> 
> I seem to have issues with people stealing my underwear.


hes been chewing on them? 

no wonder there is no taste left on them when he brings them to me


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Yes, we do. It's where all the perfectly normal people hang out.


:scratchhead: Are you sure about that?


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> sounds like social alright...
> social services


That's more along the fishing lines of what I was thinking!


----------



## AgentD (Dec 27, 2010)

Almostrecovered said:


> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/44847-grossed-out.html


:rofl::rofl:

And I was worried about a little ol' queef! :awink:


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> D*mn dog...one of my nicest pair.
> 
> And he had a big bowl of Chicken Bits 'O Whatever right before bed last night.


Then he wanted some Kibbles N Bits for dessert! :rofl:


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

"Calling Agent D, calling Agent D".................meet us here:


The Social Spot


You can go in, but you'll never come back out! :rofl:


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> What's up with the word "queef" anyway? Seriously. Is it supposed to make "fart" sound classy or something?
> 
> Like the Queen is going to say, "Excuse me, Old Boy, but I just queefed. Don't worry, it won't affect the scones..."
> 
> Queef. Elegance coming out your azz.


No no no, not your azz....



Queef: the expulsion of air from a *vagina* after sexual intercourse, usually very fast-paced or deep intercourse, and most often resulting after the "doggy style" position, or variants of said position. queefs are known to have a "wet" sound, and can occur during intercourse, or after. queefs occur when an object, usually a penis, creates a vacuum of air inside the vagina, usually because of a certain angle or position, or because of use of a condom, and happen when the penis or object is removed or pushed deeper into the vagina. many think of queefs as a "sex interrupter" because females are usually embarrassed and males usually embarrassed or amused as the very unique and recognizable sound of a queef. 

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I tripped over my dogs this morning and they swiped my waffles.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

AgentD said:


> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> And I was worried about a little ol' queef! :awink:


queefs are good 

hope youre feeling better


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> I tripped over my dogs this morning and they swiped my waffles.


smart dogs, you should be proud


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> What's up with the word "queef" anyway? Seriously. Is it supposed to make "fart" sound classy or something?
> 
> Like the Queen is going to say, "Excuse me, Old Boy, but I just queefed. Don't worry, it won't affect the scones..."
> 
> Queef. Elegance coming out your azz.


that fart dont cum out your azz :scratchhead:


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Oh, that's right. I knew that.
> 
> I never do that. I'm too elegant.
> 
> MAJOR brain fart.


Hmmmm name for 'brain fart' is........ :scratchhead:


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> smart dogs, you should be proud


Devious. They set me up. One in front one in back and one grabbing the food.


----------

